# 10yo Male emotional and health issue since loss of "brother"



## jellyzack (Feb 6, 2011)

Max and Murphy. 

Max (12 yo) died during a seizure at the vet. Our Murphy (10yo) was always the energetic "little brother" for their whole life together. When Max didn't come home from the vet, Murphy was simply lost. 

He immediately stopped eating, stopped playing - even when the grand dogs come to visit. Lost his youthful appearance as his face turned "gray" (if you will, meaning the way that Vizslas facial fur loses its color as they age) seemingly overnight. He will eat once in a while - but he even turns down his favorite treats and table food from our plates. We've worked with our vet and have tried several food options to include homemade recipes. He's eaten only the best dry foods his entire life. Losing weight - he always has been on the small size for a Vizsla at 42# - so it is noticeable.

*After sitting on the couch for a couple of hours today, he suddenly got up and emptied his entire bladder on the rug. The whole time looking at us as if to say he was sorry. As we tried to get him out the door he even tried to turn up his leg on a chair. *Doesn't seem to be a UTI, he is in no pain. Last time we saw this was when we lost our Dalmatian to Cushings 13 years ago - but the symptoms are different - our Dal ate and drank constantly from the disease.

He has *NEVER* done this - rarely an accident even as a puppy - his "big brother " Max trained him well.

I've seen posts stating how emotionally connected these dogs are - and ours were the text book "velcro Vizslas." Sadly, it seems like he's giving up!?

Looking to hear feedback from folks who had similar experiences. Thanks!


----------



## jellyzack (Feb 6, 2011)

...and then he died about an hour ago. Had a seizure in the yard and couldn't get up. Got him to the vet - she said he had a mass on his spleen that apparently ruptured - poor boy is gone now.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

I’m so sorry for your loss of Max and Murphy. I know their memories will live on.


----------



## rsarvis (Nov 16, 2021)

Omg. 😢 I’m so sorry.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

I am very sorry for the loss of both of your babies. They are together now talking about how great of a life they had with you.


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

Check with a homeopathic practioner. They do amazing things with pets (and people) using homeopathic remedies. Do it right away! And I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## TrumpetBlast (Jun 27, 2020)

Oh Jellyzach....I am so sorry 🥺 the only upside is that they are together now, like Gabica said, and running free. They are such amazing creatures, I would just bet that their bond was that strong that Murphy just couldn't wait any longer to be reunited. Prayers for your heart 💗


----------



## Mrs M (Jul 21, 2021)

So very sorry 😞


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Devastating... My heart breaks for your family

Wow


----------



## lw19 (10 mo ago)

I am so sorry. Absolutely heartbreaking.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That is just heartbreaking.


----------



## Bud D (10 mo ago)

So very sorry !!!!!


----------

